# Farmall 45 Bucket Roll



## MITractorman (May 2, 2011)

I purchased a CaseIH Farmall 45 with a 350 front end loader. The operational issue I am having is the front bucket is not stable. It will roll forward or backward under load. The local dealer sent me a couple of orifice fittings with a diagram showing what hydraulic lines to install them on; it improved the operation slightly, but still not acceptable. When I took the unit in for a computer upgrade, the technician said they had given me the wrong information and he repositioned the orifices on different lines. Now the instability is in the opposite mode. 

Has anyone out there experienced the same problem with Farmall compact tractors? I had originally thought there was air in the lines and I assumed if I operated the cylinders through their full range of motion that any air would clear the cylinders and vent in the reservoir. Any information would be appreciated.


----------

